# Request for iPhoto features?



## jove (Jan 2, 2004)

Hello,
I looked all over Apple's website and could not find a simple feature request page. Is there one?

The two features are
1) Import of PDF. Why isn't this there?
2) An eject button for your camera similar to the iPod eject button in iTunes.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 2, 2004)

1) Because iPhoto is for digital photos, and as far as I know, no camera uses PDF as an image format.  iPhoto isn't a cataloging program (that's what Extensis' Portfolio is for).

2) Your camera isn't removable media; therefore, doesn't need to be "ejected" like a CD does.  For those of us that use flash readers instead of hooking up our cameras directly, though, this would be useful.

You can use this page to provide feedback on a variety of Apple products:

http://www.apple.com/feedback/


----------



## Captain Code (Jan 2, 2004)

And for #1 you could use Preview to export as jpeg, then import to iPhoto.  Not ideal, but the whole point of iPhoto is to get pictures off your camera and easily organize and edit them.


----------



## adambyte (Jan 2, 2004)

2) When I plug in my Sony CyberShot, a little memory stick icon shows up as a volume on my desktop. Before I unplug my camera, I need to "eject" it; otherwise, my Mac will complain. I agree, this would be a handy feature.


----------



## Ptpiz (Jan 2, 2004)

THE MOST NEEDED FEATURE for iPhoto is being able to have folders inside of folders. Meaning I can have a folder on the left bar that says christmas and press a drop down triangle that will let me have more folders under christmas such as the years (02, 03, 04, etc.). They would be known as categories. THIS IS A MUST IF iPHOTO IS UPDATED AT MWSF 2004. 

They also need to make it faster, because I have a dual 1.25 g4 with 2 GB of ram and it RUNS SOOO SLOW compared to iTunes or any of the iAPPS. I understand that the program has to load tons of pictures but still, it should be just as fast as if you had a bunch of folders on your computer with pictures in them and viewed them in the finder. I HOPE APPLE DOES THIS!!!


----------



## btoneill (Jan 2, 2004)

I have no problem with the speed of iPhoto for me on my G4/900Mhz. I have close to 3000 pictures in it. Ofcourse, the first thing to do is enable films rolls (if it isn't already) and then collapse the rolls in "Photo Library" (you can use option-click on the expand/collapse arrow of one roll to expand/collapse all rolls). Second thing to do is turn off shadows and borders. It was a night and day difference for me when I did these things.

Brian


----------



## Ptpiz (Jan 2, 2004)

btoneill said:
			
		

> I have no problem with the speed of iPhoto for me on my G4/900Mhz. I have close to 3000 pictures in it. Ofcourse, the first thing to do is enable films rolls (if it isn't already) and then collapse the rolls in "Photo Library" (you can use option-click on the expand/collapse arrow of one roll to expand/collapse all rolls). Second thing to do is turn off shadows and borders. It was a night and day difference for me when I did these things.
> 
> Brian



thanx. I am going to try this. Maybe it will launch faster now..


----------



## Ptpiz (Jan 2, 2004)

Well, i did not enable the film rolls and collapse all of them because I still want to be able to see all of my pictures, but I turned of shadows and it made the BIGGEST DIFFERENCE EVER! THANX SOOO MUCH. The program starts 2 times faster and i can scroll through all of my 3,213 pictures as fast as scrolling through a text document. THANX SO MUCH. Apple could still improve the speed though. It definitely isn't as fast as the finder (and it should be, at least close to the speed of it)


----------



## goynang (Jan 2, 2004)

I think the size of your pictures makes a big difference to iPhoto's speed too. I recently got a 6 megapixel camera to replace my old 1.3 one. Since sticking a few of these larger images iPhoto has slowed down so much that I've given up using it and am instead trying out some alternatives.


----------



## mfsri (Jan 2, 2004)

Sub-Albums and password protected albums would be nice...


----------



## ApeintheShell (Jan 2, 2004)

I guess this is more of an annoyance, but if i click the red button the application shouldn't close.


----------



## Grady (Jan 2, 2004)

> _I guess this is more of an annoyance, but if i click the red button the application shouldn't close._


 At first glance, this annoyed me too. But who is really in the need of more than one window in iPhoto?


----------



## jove (Jan 2, 2004)

It would be nice to be able to open an album in a new window (like a playlist in iTunes).


----------



## adambyte (Jan 2, 2004)

btw, to address the original question, all of you should (while you're in iPhoto) go to the iPhoto menu and choose "Provide iPhoto Feedback"... that's where you can tell Apple what's on your mind.


----------



## symphonix (Jan 2, 2004)

Bit of a coincidence, I only just sent a similar comment to Apple with the "Provide iPhoto Feedback" option yesterday. The option to eject/unmount the camera from within iPhoto was the first thing I mentioned. As well as an auto-import option on connecting the camera (yes, I know this can be done with some AppleScript trickery) and an option to supress the delete warning when using the "Erase camera contents after transfer" option would be good too.

Oh, yeah, and all of us outside the USA and Canada would like to be able to order Kodak prints too.


----------



## sososowhat (Jan 2, 2004)

mfsri said:
			
		

> Sub-Albums and password protected albums would be nice...


Absolutely.  Switching between albums has also got to be made faster.  

I've got 11,446 pictures, on a DP 2.0 G5, 3.5Gig memory.  It's slow as a dog for many things - like opening an album containing 1207 photos.   Curiously, I've got another album with 5400 photos that's a lot quicker to get into.  They're from my old Nikon 990 (3MP), and the JPG files are 300k rather than 2Meg or so that the 10D files are.  I'd think it'd be all about the thumbnails though, not the photo sizes.  Hmm.

Turning off the drop-shadows (thank you!) does seem to help significantly, but not enough that I'm happy yet.  Trying to get into film-roll view on the Photo Library has had that little ball spinning for 5 minutes now.  Hmm.


----------



## lilbandit (Jan 3, 2004)

I'd settle for Apple fulfilling their promises to European customers. We cannot order  Digital prints or albums like in the US, don't have localized sherlock content and don't have access to ITMS (Sorry for the rant!)


----------



## fever (Jan 3, 2004)

From a new user, the ability to create a thumbnail jpg (catalogue) of the pics in iPhoto would be nice...
I like the auto-import / eject ideas too.


----------



## aaike (Jan 3, 2004)

I agree SPEED is a major issue. On of the suggestions I have is that you could collapse bigger portions of your library at once e.g. all foto's from one year / month / event rather than only as film rolls.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 3, 2004)

fever said:
			
		

> From a new user, the ability to create a thumbnail jpg (catalogue) of the pics in iPhoto would be nice...
> I like the auto-import / eject ideas too.



Isn't this what iPhoto already does?  There are JPG thumbnail images inside the photos folder... that's what iPhoto uses to display your catalog.  When you export a web page, it makes thumbnails as well.


----------



## mactarkus (Jan 4, 2004)

I would love it if I could share libraries of photos a la iTunes.  Then I could do slides shows of every networked Mac in the house.


----------



## Cube (Jan 4, 2004)

I would like rendezvous sharing and a speed boost too.

What would be nice is for iPhoto to do something about the video clips that my camera takes too.  I sometimes forget to drag them over manually and then lose them.  And when I do remember, I end up pulling them into a folder with cryptic file names that never get looked at in context...


----------



## BlutoSigPi (Jan 4, 2004)

It just needs to be a little faster.  On a G4 or better it's not TOO bad I guess...but on a G3 it makes the program almost unusable.  Love the eject idea.  A minor thing too.  When you select an album and create a homepage on .Mac, insteading of creating a cryptic folder called "2003-06-22 14.12.33 -0700" I would rather it at least use the album name in part of the folder name so you know what they are.


----------



## gwynarion (Jan 5, 2004)

With my old Epson PhotoPC 850 (2.1 megapixels) I had to create a new Library each year in order to keep it running smoothly.  I found that as soon as a Library got to containing about 1GB of images it started to really crawl.  For the photos I took between May of 2000 and December of 2003 I had to create three separate Libraries.

With my new Canon EOS Digital Rebel (6.3 megapixels) I'm finding that I am going to need to create a new Library every month or two in order to keep things down around a GB, and even that might not prove to be enough.  That's really annoying.

Perhaps Apple did not think that your average consumer/prosumer would need more power in iPhoto, but I think it is apparent that we do.  My message to Apple: *We don't need any more features or dodads or bells and whistles.  If anything we need less of these things.  What we really need is for the program to be able to handle gigabytes of data as easily as some of your others do.*


----------



## TommyWillB (Jan 5, 2004)

Ptpiz said:
			
		

> THE MOST NEEDED FEATURE for iPhoto is being able to have folders inside of folders.QUOTE]Yes, I agree...
> 
> I read an interesting quote from WOZ where he said he exceeded some upper limit for the number of photos iPhoto can hold. At that point he lost everything!
> 
> ...


----------



## goynang (Jan 5, 2004)

gwynarion: what's your Canon EOS Digital Rebel like? I've recently got a new camera and that was one I looked at. I decided I couldn't justify spending that much and ended up with a FujiFilm S7000 instead (also 6.3mp), which I'm pretty happy with.

TommyWillB: I've been playing with iView Media too and quite like it - I'm currently using it in demo mode in preference to iphoto as iphoto has become too slow to use on my ibook. What's it like when it comes to updates and new features? I'm considering paying for it.


----------



## gwynarion (Jan 6, 2004)

goynang said:
			
		

> gwynarion: what's your Canon EOS Digital Rebel like? I've recently got a new camera and that was one I looked at. I decided I couldn't justify spending that much and ended up with a FujiFilm S7000 instead (also 6.3mp), which I'm pretty happy with.


Canon Digital Rebel = digital orgasms

I am absolutely delighted with this camera.  It is everything I could have wanted and more.  One of my top three criteria for a new camera was that it have removable lenses, and I just put that into effect last night when I got my 75-300mm lens with image stabilization.  DROOL...


----------



## fryke (Jan 6, 2004)

ApeintheShell said:
			
		

> I guess this is more of an annoyance, but if i click the red button the application shouldn't close.



Read Apple's Human Interface guidelines. Single window applications _should_ quit when the window is closed.


----------



## aaike (Jan 6, 2004)

I think we can all be satisfied with the upcomming version. Let's hope the speed increase is great!


----------

